# Trade with Arya



## robert flynt (Aug 21, 2015)

Indonesianwood ( Arya ) and I have worked out a trade. He asked to trade knife steel for wood burl knife blocks. I sent him four 9" pieces of different knife steels and he is going to send me a dozen or so burl knife blocks Monday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## indonesianwood (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice i am sorry just read this thread..
Cant wait to hold it...
Thanks arya


----------

